# Then and Now.....



## Pappy (Dec 2, 2014)

What a great idea. Same folks in photo but first one taken in 1963.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2014)

Very cool Pappy!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes, very cool.


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2014)

A couple more:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2014)

Good tunes there Pappy!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2014)

Love those photos!!!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 5, 2014)

That bottom caption with the parents yelling about the grade is comical, but, sadly true.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2014)

I hear that April, I was in the 1960 category, any poor grades were my fault, not the teachers.  Thankfully no Fs, lol.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2014)

Some more:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2014)

Some more.


----------



## oldman (Dec 23, 2014)

I have also seen really neat stuff with buildings, time lapses and what have you from guys that are geniuses with Photoshop. I am a hacker with Photoshop.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2014)

In Sept of 2013, the wife and I celebrated 50 years of marriage. That got me to thinking of a couple of our friends that we had lost contact with. Namely a couple that stood up to our wedding and our best man. Got to searching the internet and came up with about 5 phone numbers, well the first call I made it pay dirt!! All 3 where alive and kicking!! We got to visit with them this past year..


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice pics, Ken.
heres mine. Traded milk for coffee.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

I love this thread, great pic, Ken, Pappy.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Fab pics Ken and Pappy... I love seeing the now and then's..


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2014)

Here's a couple after 72 years together...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2014)

:neat:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2015)

And, some more:


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

Meanderer said:


>



LOL, Arnold!!! Stopped drinking his protein did he. Oh boy, that's pretty bad, My eyes hurt!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2015)

There's something really disturbing about that man in a nappy over his mothers' knee?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 22, 2015)

Retarded development.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2016)

New York.


----------



## littleowl (Jan 11, 2016)

I wonder if she still breast feeds him.


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 15, 2016)

Pappy said:


> What a great idea. Same folks in photo but first one taken in 1963.



Love your before and after photos Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2016)

A couple of funny ones.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2016)

Father and son.....


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## happytime (Oct 1, 2016)

OMG an Arnie is still wearing the same SPEEDO REALLY!!!!!!!


----------



## happytime (Oct 1, 2016)

OMG love the lama


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2018)

Yours truly......


----------

